# 

## BOGDANOZKA

,   ,
    ,
     ,  -  :Abuse: 
         ?

----------


## Synergenta

, , --, .        -   .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


   ,
  ,

----------

> ,  -


    ?  :Hmm:     ?

----------

> ,   ,
>     ,
>      ,  - 
>          ?


      , 500 .  .
   .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ?     ?


,,   , ?

  , 100  ,    ?   .?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> , 500 .  .
>    .


,,
,
   500 - ,  ,

 :Abuse:

----------

--  -?
  ?

----------

> ?     ?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  
> 
> ,


     ()  :Embarrassment: 
       ,   ?      ...

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> --  -?
>   ?


 5 ,-  -?




> , 100  ,    ?   .?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


       ,     100

----------


## Fraxine

> ,   ?


   3!!!  ,      60 " "  , ,   ,   - ,        -,   -  .

----------

> ,     100


        ,

----------

> 5 ,-  -?


 -- ,      .
         .
  .
         ...  ,  ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ...  ,  ,


  , :Hi: 
 , , ,
    ,  2200

----------

> ,


,   ?       ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,   ?       ?


,  , , ,
     ,  15-

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,,       ,           :Dash2: 
        ,

----------


## 777

.   .    -,    .         . -,     -     ,     .   -  40       1  2    .      - ,     ,       ,    . .  - - .   .

----------


## titova-tlt

> .   .    -,    .         . -,     -     ,     .   -  40       1  2    .      - ,     ,       ,    . .  - - .   .


-   .     .....      ...

----------

> -   .     .....      ...


    , .
     ,

----------


## 777

> -   .     .....      ...


    ))) ,      -     !!!   - ,  - .       -     ,   .  - -      (  !!)    .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> , .


  ,
    10-11

----------


## _

*[QUOTE=;54878465]    , .
     , [/Q*

   .    -    .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


       ? :Wow:

----------

> 


      .          .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> .          .


  ?

----------


## Fraxine

> .


 ,      ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,      ?


  2200

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,  ,-  -,
  ?
, -,
,

----------

> ,  ,-  -,
>   ?
> , -,
> ,


 -    
   ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> -    
>    ,


      ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,

----------

, ,           .?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,  -

----------


## -13

-, ,.

----------

> -, ,.


    .



> . -,     -     ,     .   -  40       1  2    .      - ,     ,       ,    . .  - - .


      ,   ""    . "  ,          !"@  .

----------


## 777

> -, ,.


   .  :Abuse:       ........      !!!!!!!!!!     .    ""   """""" ?
     !! ,   .    -    ? -         .
,    ??????????????????? .     !!!!!!!!!!

    -  ,   . ,   .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


  ,
  ,   ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

:Abuse:

----------


## 2007

> -  ,   .


  .   ,   .

----------


## 777

> ,
>   ,   ,


      .     ,      -     ,  =  ,     . 
   /  .       ,   ????  /     (((    . ,  ....    - "  - "    -   - ? (     )  :Frown:

----------

:

----------


## 777

> :


            -    .   - ---.

  -   .   .

----------

??   .      -      1 .  3     .

----------


## 777

> ??   .      -      1 .  3     .


  ,  .   .   .  ,          .      ...

----------

> -    .   - ---.
> 
>   -   .   .


,       , .          .    (   )   ,         .    ))       ))       )

----------


## 777

> ,       , .          .    (   )   ,         .    ))       ))       )


    ,     ,      .

----------


## otkroisber



----------


## 2007

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/467073/

----------


## .

_(""   " " -    ,        - 300          ,       )_.

      (  ).
 "   " .  .      .       ,        .

----------

.

          ,    ,  ,       -      .

   ,         .           .

 ,     .    . -   ,  .

----------


## 777

> http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/467073/


!!    .   ,    .



> 1.     ,          ?       -    .
> 2.       -   /  .        .   ,    ,    .
> 3.  ,               .
> , ,           .   -     .


 -     .  - ?



> :        ,         (       ),           .


  ..   -  ,           . .

----------


## 777

))))     . (    !)



> .   .    ,       .    -  -       .    ,   .


- !!!!    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,      "** ".    ,   "** "  .

----------


## 2007

> ,   "  "  .


 :Biggrin:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


  :Wow:

----------

*777*,  ,  !   -  !   ,              .   ,.       10    . ??
     ,     ,  .

----------


## 777

**,   , .)))))
       "".     .    .

----------


## .

> .


    -    .




> 


     -  . PDF-       .

      ,          ,      .     .  ,         ,       ,    .     ,            ,    "" (     ...)

----------


## 777

* !!*
      .  ,    .    .    - .     .   ,   ?  .  ....            ?     ?  .  :Abuse:

----------

> * !!*
>       .  ,    .    .    - .     .   ,   ?  .  ....            ?     ?  .

----------

.
     -  .      .
       ,

----------


## 777

> 


         . .




> .


   !!!!!!!!!!         .     -   .





> ,


  .  ,     ,       .... ....  - ... .

----------

> .     -   .

----------

> .  ,     ,       .... ....  - ... .


    ?
 ,  - .      .
 :Smilie:

----------


## 777

> ?
>  ,  - .      .


    ..... /       . =   ....  -.   ,       .        .    .

----------

> .    .


 (   --)  (  )      .       ,  .
            (,        100  ).

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,   ,  40,
  ,,
 , -     ,  ,   :Wow:    ,  ,

----------

,   ,     .     ,   .   - .        .      - .      .   , -     .     10 ,   .  ,  .    3 100  ,        , .. ,  ,  -.

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,       :Abuse:

----------


## nik-si-z

,  ,   ,  .    ,                  13,9 %,     ,   ,     ,    ,     ,    . ,   .

----------


## sdef48

!  ,    - ,           ?      1 ,       /   .    ,       %-,       "" .   ,      (  )   ,    -,                 . ,    ?       ,     .nik-si-z,       ?         %-  .     . . :Wink:

----------


## .

*sdef48*,       ?  :Frown:            .              . ,       ,     ,    .   ,           :Wink: 




> .


       .         .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


 ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> .         .


     ,  
  ,

----------


## .

> ,


   .  ,   - ?

----------


## sdef48

> *sdef48*,       ?


 ,  ,   ,       .




> .


     .    .  ,        ,   ,        .    .       , ,      ,    ,       ,   ,   , ,  . ,           .  ,  ,   ,   ,  ,           .      ,    ,     . , , ,    .      . ,  ,    ,  , , . :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,        ,   ,        .


      .      . 




> ,           .


   ?      . 



> ,  ,   ,       .


    ,      ,    ? 




> ,    ,     .


    "  "?

----------

> -, ,.


    ,   .   ,  .   , ,  (  )       " ",     .        ,          .., ...  .   " ..."

----------


## 777

> ,   .   ,  .   , ,  (  )       " ",     .        ,          .., ...  .   " ..."


 



> .   .    ,       .    -  -      .    ,   .


    ,     .     -   ,      .

----------


## .

> ,  (  )       " ",     .


   ,          ,    :

1.         (    ).
2.     ,    ,   ,  .

        .   ,    -  .

----------


## prohorovpasha

-       -

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


  -,

----------


## dana

> -,


  ,      -,    .  :Wink:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,      -,    .


   ?
 -   :Pardon:

----------


## .

> -


  .    , -  ,       " ", ..  ,    .   -    ,      ,     ,    .     ,        .  ,      ,     .       ,   ,     -  (       5 .   ),    ,   7,5%      -.

----------


## dana

> ?
>  -


      .  :Wink:   .    -   -      .   -  .

----------

,      ,     "" !       10 ,   -  !   !          ,      !!!        ,     .

----------


## .

?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ?


  :Praising: 
   ,    ,       :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


 .        -    .          (  16) =    ,

----------

,  ,   !!! :Super: 
        .

----------


## .

**,    ?

----------

> **,    ?


 ,      ,     .

----------

**,          ?

----------


## .

**,  ,  "  ".      ...

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> **,  ,  "  ".      ...


     ,

----------

??????    ?     ,   ,     .   10    !  .   "" ,     ?

----------

> **,          ?


      .




> ,  "  "


   ? ,     ,    ,   -   .




> 


 :Big Grin:   -  ,    100 % .      :   .

----------


## sdef48

> -  ,    100 % .      :   .


     ?     ?

----------

> 


     ?
**,     .?




> -  ,    100 % .      :   .


*sdef48*,

----------

> **,     .?



,   ,    ( )   .

----------


## .

> ?


   ?    ?

:  " ",     ,    ( ,   )    ""

  ?

----------


## .

> ?


  ...

   ,          .      ,  : , 7,5%        +  1%      (  20%     ) -        10 .   .      ,        -   ,     .

----------


## ˸

> ,   ,


 ,     24 ,   )))
       ...
 ,     - )))

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,   ,    ( )   .


2200   :Hmm:  ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


 - ,-  , ,

----------


## 777

"""""""" .  :Abuse: 
      ....     . ,  ,      .     -  !!! - /     ?.  -        -    -       .             -         .         .

----------

> 2200   ?


.
 .
        "",  . 1400.     .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


     ,

----------

--  ?
    ,       ...
     ,      ...
         ,

----------

-       ,--

----------


## 777

> -       ,--


, .  ..     .    .    .  .       .

----------


## avigator

,      .     ,        ?

----------

.

----------


## dana

> ,      .     ,        ?


.  ,  .      .

----------

> ,      .     ,        ?


,      .

----------

(((. -   (((      -          .       (((   -   .  -   ,  (((...  !(((

----------


## 777

> (((. -   (((      -          .       (((   -   .  -   ,  (((...  !(((


 



> -       ,--


  .     .

----------


## 2007

> .


  : 
          " "   SIM-  SIM-

?     ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,      .     ,        ?


   , ,, ,    
 , - , 600 ,

----------


## irinkalex

! -   ,        ?         -  .   -,     .   .         ,           .     -    ,   .

----------


## Natalia_Ars

> --  ?
>     ,       ...
>      ,      ...
>          ,


   "". ,   30-60     ..

----------

,   !
    .

    -    -       (      -    ,    ,       ),  ,              ,      .          -  " -",  ,        .
,            ?     ?     -     ...

 ,        ,        ?

----------


## Elenka2012

> ?


  -

----------


## 777

> -


    .      .............   -    .   ,       ,     .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> -


    ,  -, ,   15 , ,    ,      ?  500   500  ?

----------


## 777

- ,     .       -    .  -  .      ................    -       .......

----------


## dana

""...  , . ,   .  :Frown:     ,         ,     .    .    .      .       -    .   - .  40      .  ,         ,        .    40     - "".      .      -    -   .  ,           . ,   .     ,  -   ,   -      .  :Big Grin:    ,      150   50, 100, 500  1000.             ,  ,     ,        .   -    ,  -. .   :Wink:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


 ?

----------

> .      .............   -    .   ,       ,     .


      .         -           .   ,     -10,       .     .     A (    ),         ,     -

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


 94- ,  ,  ,
  ,  ,    :Shok:

----------


## .

> 


      ,  .        ,      .  ,         0  300 .   ( 0,    - 0,    - 0,      - 0,   4-   100 . ,  ,        3  ,   300 .  ;     -  ).

----------


## .

> ,     -10,       .     .


       -  ,   ...    ,    ,    , ,  ,     . ,     -   ...            .          -        .   -  , ,    ,  .

----------


## .

...      **  ?     " " "" (      -,       )...      ,     ,  "  "      ...

----------


## 777

> ...      **  ?     " " "" (      -,       )...      ,     ,  "  "      ...


   .    -        -   1.     .   .  i-bank   .  -,  1.

 . . .    .   -    -     -   -  ,      -  -         (     ) -           . ,  !!!            .    ,   .  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    . .  - !!! *12*  .     ,   .   ,   . ,    . .

----------

,  
  -  - - -

----------


## 777

> ,  
>   -  - - -


     -?     ?     /  "" ,     .    ,    .

----------


## .

,         . .. ,   ,  , ,  ""    .         .       2017-,       ...

----------


## 777

> ,         . .. ,   ,  , ,  ""    .         .       2017-,       ...


 ,     ,              . ,        ,                -  - ,  .   -   ,     ,    . 
    .       .   ,  ,      .       ,      . (      ,       ).             .      ,      ,      .

----------


## .

> ,        ,


   1998  .    -  ,    ,       , -    .     ...

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 1998  .    -  ,    ,       , -    .     ...


  :Girl Blush:

----------


## dana

> ?


   .  ,  ,  0.5%,   ,    )))

----------


## dana

...     - , ?(((

----------


## 777

> ...     - , ?(((


...    - 



> -  - - -

----------


## 777

.   ?












 !

             .     5 .

,     .



 :    





https://survey.euro.confirmit.com/wi...9NFJUpbUZgPRQ2








     ,   :



http://image.sendsay.ru/image/sberba...47771406_4.png










http://image.sendsay.ru/image/sberba...47771406_3.png





     8 8*00 55*5*-57*-77








http://image.sendsay.ru/image/sberba...7771406_11.png



servicequality_corp@sberbank.ru







 , !

www.sberbank.ru

----------


## dana

> ...    -


,  , !

----------

> ...    -


    ,     
 ,    ,     (  +  -)  ?
( **     ,   ,          ,        )

----------


## 777

> ,    ,


 




> .   -    -     -   -  ,      -  -         (     ) -           . ,  !!!            .    ,   .  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    . .  - !!! 12  .    ,   .

----------

> 


      ,             .            .

----------


## 777

> ,             .            .


.... .     -     .   . ,     - -....  - . .     . - -    / / .,      .  (  !!)     - .          .    -     .      .

----------

,      -        -,    (), - ,        .

----------


## .

> ...


-   ...  :Smilie:  ,      .

----------

> (  !!)     -


      .    .     ,           10 ,       .




> -     .


      -?

----------


## dana

> ,     
>  ,    ,     (  +  -)  ?
> ( **     ,   ,          ,        )


            ,   -------- )))

----------

**,    , .-.     -.  -   .

----------

> **,    , .-.     -.  -   .


  .

----------


## YUM

"".  " "       

    ""   "  " ?   -  ?
      ,  --

----------

*YUM*,        , , ,       .
,  ,       .

*P.S.*              ,   .    ,  ,   -  !

----------


## 777

,    .  ,   -       .         .

----------

> ,    .  ,   -       .         .


      .    .

----------

> "".  " "       
> 
>     ""   "  " ?   -  ?
>       ,  --


   ,      .           ,       ,     100.  ,     .

. ** : " ,       ."

----------


## 777

> .    .


 ,     .        .

----------


## Natalia_Ars

> (  !!)     - .          .


!    "  "           "".

----------

, , ,        ? :Dezl:

----------


## .

**,   ...

----------

?

----------

** ,   .  -  .        ,    ...

----------

**,  ,  ,   .
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/469857/
"    .      -     ,      ."
      pdf,    ,        pdf,  .
   . .  , :
https://sber-info.ru/kak-v-sberbank-...t-vypisku/#i-3

         pdf   dopdf.

----------

** , !  .

----------


## Fraxine

-    -   :Redface:    -   .     ,   (  +)    ,     -,     ,      .   ,     ,     .    -,      - ?
  -  -   ,     ,    .
..     ,        /  (   ,   - ,  )  .
     ,   ,  ,          .

----------

,    ,       ,  -,     .     , , ,      ,       , ,          .   ,     rtf,        ,    .

----------


## .

> ,   ,  ,          .


   ,     - ,   ,     ,    ,  " ". , ... , ,  -        "  " (   ).       , ..    ** ,      ,  ,    ,          ,  ** ,              .      ,   .     - ,         ,         . ,  ,       ,       ,     ,    , -    .           ,    .       ,        .

----------


## Tan4ik

,    ... .
 ,          .      ?

----------

** , , .
  ,    ,       ...

----------


## id101046816

! ...      . !!!    .        .

----------

1  -     -      -

----------


## 77

!          ..?
      1,     ?

----------



----------

> ,    .  ,   -       .         .


, ,       ,  (  ) ..

----------


## rodnov

!        .        ,          ?

----------

*rodnov*,   - ?
-  2000   -  .    .       .
     .
   .     .

----------


## .

> -  2000   -  .    .       .


 -    ...  " " (,   ,        /     ).

----------

*.*,        ?)

----------


## .

> ?)


   -    .      .  ,    ,  .

----------


## 77

,          ,   ?       ?

----------

> ,   ?


  -        .

----------


## rodnov

2     ,      ,            ....  , .

----------

*rodnov*,    - ,   - 24000.  .
,     .   .
   .       .

----------


## __

-  ...     "".

----------

,

----------

> 2     ,      ,            ....  , .


  ( " "): https://tochka.com/tariffs/?utm_refe...w.google.ru%2F

----------


## .

> -  ...     "".


  !

----------


## .

> 


!        2017,    2018.         .    .  -  ,   -    20   ( ,   /).  -     ,  -   10     .  -  ,   - "-  ",  /    .  .

----------

,      ,             ,

----------

**, ,   , .
  ,   .  -  ,       -   .
      2017  - 65 000 000 000. 
65 ,  .

----------

> **, ,   , .
>   ,   .  -  ,       -   .
>       2017  - 65 000 000 000. 
> 65 ,  .


 :

  2017         *5,1 * ,  ""       .

   2016      42%.    23%,  1,183  ,   . *  - 3,918   - 10 -*        .

----------


## .

> 


  ,      ,        ...           ,    ,          .    ?

----------

,

----------

,        JPMorgan Chase ,    .        ""     ,     .
         ,          .  ,              1  ,       $17,5 .    . ,       ,     " ".

        ""    40%.    ""   29,5%  .        47,52%    1.     .

       :   ,       ,         .       "" .    ,     "  " -     .. "",       .

" ",          ,   ,           ""   .   ,       "",       ,   ..  ,      ,      .  

     ,        .  ,    ,         .   45,41% ,   69,5% -  -  .

    ,    2017     ,     8  (        ),   ,    ,      (),      38,2%  748,7  .  541,9  .  .       2017-   38,3%  34,58 .  25 .  2016 .

   , ,     .  2016       ,   2015 .     .    2017-     . , ,   ,         ,          ""     (   )     -,    . -    " ".                ,     1.

     ,  " "   ,       ,    , -     .         (7,5% )     ,   .

,         11,5%.   -  12%.        13,9%.  ,      "" ,       .        .   ,          .  ,      () ,     ,   15,5%,       ().

  ,      "" .     ,      ,            .    ,                   ,        .

      ,            -   .        ,    ,      
   ,             ,      , ,   ,            " "    .

                .   ,    2017    ,   Sberbank CIB,        ,   ,         .

   ,           ,   ,  -         ,       .. " ",     (  )   .

      ,          ,          .      2016         (Podesta Group  Madison Group)  ,              ,          ,  "    ".

, ,         .    ,          ""    .

      -.         ,   ""  "".   -    . ,        .   ""      .          -  ,     ,    ,    ,   ""  .

----------


## .

"",  ,  " ",     .   ,      ,     . ,  "  ". ,    ,   .             .

----------

*.*, ,   ,    . ,  115- -          .     (, ,    ,   - ) -   .        ,     ,     .  ,   ,   ,      ....
 ...
    .      - -  .     .     -   . .   -  . ?     -     .     !!! 
    -    - ? ,  ,  .
   . .  .     .  ,       ,  ,     . . 
 -      .  . 
  .      . 
  .

----------


## .

> ,   ,    .


 .       70%     18   - ,          , , , , ,   ..,  -     ,    ,    .         ,      .      ,     ,      .

     .

  2016        .    1         80  ( 50  90).           :
1.  .
2.    .

      .     ,      ,      ( -  -  1 ). ,   ,       ( )    ,      (  ,      ).      .       (. ,    )

          (  280     -  ,     2016?).

*   -       *         ,             , ,        ?

  ,       ,          .

  .    .  ,       ,  ,       "",     .         ,     .  .     .  115-    ,     ,      "".

   100      ,         .

     ,       -  .    ?

----------


## .

> .      - -  .     .


 ,    ?    ""     .      . , , -   ,        .          -         ?

   ,   - .          - .       ...     ,       . ,   - .      .       ,              -  .

----------

*.*, ,   .        . 
     -  3  10 , .     . 
           .
      .
,       . 



> ,


    -     ,   ..     .
,  ...         ?
        -   .

----------


## .

> ?


.      .

      ,    .    ,       ,     ,    .

 "" (   ) -        .

----------


## .

:


> -         ?


..  -     ,     ,   " ".
   ?

----------


## .

> -     ,   ..     .


     , -  .  ,      ,   "" ,      .      ,           ,     .  ,       ?..

----------

> ,


  -  .     .
   -    .   1 . 
   .       , ?
  -  ,   .
          .
    ,   ,         ?
      -  ,   .
      5     (,    ),  .
,   ,       - ...



> ,           ,


 ,   -        .

----------


## Great_cornholio

.    ,   ,    .       ,   ,   . ,   ,      .    ,   .    ,       .

----------


## 777

.      "  ",     ,   , ?     -    2  -   " ". ,  , ?

----------


## 2007

> ,  , ?

----------

,   
        -  ,    10
    -

----------


## 2007

> ,


.  . ,     .   .   .

----------


## 2007

> ,


.  . ,     .   .   .

----------


## 77

> .  . ,     .   .   .


      ,     ,  200.    ,      , .

----------


## 77

,              .             ?   ?

----------


## -25

> .    ,   ,    .       ,   ,   . ,   ,      .    ,   .    ,       .


 ,         .   , 2-3 ,       
   ,      .

----------

,    ??      -?

----------


## -25

> ,    ??      -?


-  , ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,    ,        
28      
   ,   ...

----------


## Tan4ik

,       .    :Frown: 
       .     .

----------


## -25

> ,       .   
>        .     .


   ,          ? ,       ,      .        .




> ,   ...


     ,  .   ,    ,    .

----------


## Tan4ik

*-25*,   ,      :Smilie: 
      -      / .     .

----------


## -25

> *-25*,   ,     
>       -      / .     .


?        . -   .     .   .     -  - , .

----------


## Tan4ik

*-25*,    -?       1

----------

,-  (   )     ,       (  )

----------


## 777

-         )))  -         .                      ,         ,   .  .   -     -        ,    -    ...  ,  . ,   -     .      , ,   ..

----------

1,  .

----------

-               .        (      )        (   ,    ).               100       (    ,      ).        -         . ,   ,    .

----------


## 77

.      2 . 3                 .  ,      (   ,   3    ,          ).
               ,        ,   ,   100%       ,        2 ,    .
1.      (      ,     ).
 .,            .     .

----------

*77*,       ,     .
  ,   ,  . 
      ,   !

----------


## 77

> *77*,       ,     .
>   ,   ,  . 
>       ,   !


          .

----------


## .

,      .       ...

   -    ,       , ,     (, ,      -  ,       ...)

----------


## 77

> .      2 . 3                 .  ,      (   ,   3    ,          ).
>                ,        ,   ,   100%       ,        2 ,    .
> 1.      (      ,     ).
>  .,            .     .


     ,     ,         ,        ,    , ,       .

----------

.
  ,      ,    ,      .. 
- ,     ?       ,    ,  , ,    .    -

----------


## 77

,         , ,           .?      ,       (    ).

----------


## Wellia

,      ?       ?      ,  ?

----------

,

----------


## victorifed

,   ?

----------


## .

*victorifed*,

----------


## stramilov

.  .       .   ,

----------


## stramilov

> *victorifed*,


   ,        .     ,    ,    ,    ,  ,  ,    ,

----------


## .

.  -  ,    ,     .     .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

2,4     :Dash2: 
    ,
 :Scratch One S Head:

----------

> .  .       .   ,


           .   .

----------


## -25

> .   .


+100500.     ,      ...            (!)   .   ,   3      600 . 1   2  .  , - - ,      ...

       ,    , .    ,       0,9% .   .  0,9   .     ...   ??!     ,  .

----------


## 77

! :
1)      1%     ?     ,    ,        ,     .
2)         ,   .
3)            ?      ,       ?

----------

1) 
2)0.5 
3), ,     ,

----------

> , ,     ,


,       ...       ,    ,     .
       ,         ,     , 
,   .  ,   ...)))

    , .
  ,       ,      ,       .
       -,    : ",  ,      ,    !"

----------

> ,       ,      ,       .


. 
 -      .   "   /  " ,  -  .

----------

,   -  
    ,

----------


## __

" "?    - .  ?       -  .     . -   .    ,    .  -        (),    .        .      -  .       -  .        (     )   ( 6 %).    6 %  .

----------

> 


      ? 
     .    ...
 -  ,   ,    -   ...



> 


  - ?!
         ,   ,    100%-   ,   ?
   ...

----------

.

----------

-   ,

----------


## medyza

.    ()        .   115    .     .  .             ,   ,   ,     .        -,    ,    )))    ,       / ,  .     .         .       .    ?   -    ,     .     (((  :       ,     .    , !!

----------

?    ?     ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


  ,    ,      ::nyear::

----------

> 


   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


,

----------

,

----------

.
    ,    .
   -

----------

WC
   ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,


, :EEK!: 
    ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


  :Hmm: 
  ,

----------


## 6

- ,                 " "? 
        ,         . ..     0  (    400 ),    -  150 ..  . .    (   ,  ,     ,  150   ),    ...        ?   ?      850 .   (  , ).
P.S.       ,  -  -  .

----------

*6*, 100      ?

----------


## 6

** ,   (     :Smilie: )    ( )  ,          . +    ,        ...

----------

100   ,

----------


## .

> - ,                 " "?


 ""   1,5 ...   .     .  ,      ,   2017-       100 . (     10  ,   6   ,  4    ).         ,     ,      .    ,  ,   ,  .

  , ,   ,      .   ,      ,   ,     ,    (     /,  / -  )

----------


## 777

.     ,   .        ...       ,      .     ? ,        .  ,     .    ?????     .

----------


## .

> ?????


   .

----------


## 777

> .


  :EEK!:       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


, ,          :Biggrin:

----------

-, -

----------

> -, -


       ?
          ? 

   -     ,   -

----------


## 777

> ?


   -       /  -    . ,     .        +/-, ,   .    ,  . ?

----------

,     ,  -     ,

----------


## olga-osina

,      ?

----------


## 2007

, , .
   ,    .

----------

> ,      ?


 ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> , , .
>    ,    .


   ,  :Praising: 
   10-12   10-15  :Super:

----------


## Wellia

,   , .  " "    ?    .

----------

> ,   , .  " "    ?    .


    ?
,        , ,

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> " "    ?


.
             .

----------


## Wellia

.    :           ? ,     ?

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> ,     ?


        .         .

----------


## Wellia

*Oksana_Sutormina*, .

----------

